# Do you swear?



## Beary (Nov 5, 2014)

I never do offline. Online I do occasionally.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 5, 2014)

i swear offline 24/7 and i swear online 24/7 but i only stopped swearing a bit cuz this cute boy asked me to stop so i did so for him


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Nov 5, 2014)

I do it when I hang out with my friends, but other than that, no.


----------



## Jawile (Nov 5, 2014)

when am i not swearing


----------



## Naiad (Nov 5, 2014)

Let's face it, Maddy, I curse a lot.


----------



## nard (Nov 5, 2014)

dont we all a lil bit tbh


----------



## Chris (Nov 5, 2014)

Uhh, a lot. Offspring of a sailor and I grew-up in a navy town. It's kind of in my blood.


----------



## Mango (Nov 5, 2014)

yh


----------



## rosabelle (Nov 5, 2014)

Uh, I do but it depends. Mostly as an expression. I'm trying to stop now though.


----------



## Leopardfire (Nov 5, 2014)

Yes, but 90% of the time its in my head. I don't feel comfortable typing or speaking them in public, excluding when I'm around my sister.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 5, 2014)

The past year, I've had a swearing problem. I can control when I swear/don't swear (unlike some people irl who swear without thinking about it). I'm the same, I usually swear online because people irl laugh when I swear since they're not used to hearing me swear.

The only person I'm comfortable swearing around is my sister.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 5, 2014)

Not a whole lot but I do occasionally, for sure. I think I swear a bit more offline than online too.


----------



## Javocado (Nov 5, 2014)

Like a sailor m8


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 5, 2014)

Of course I swear! Except online.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 5, 2014)

no, because swearing is ****ing rude.
okok real talk: i am a potty-mouth.


----------



## Beary (Nov 5, 2014)

I get really uncomfortable around people who throw slurs around but
I'm getting better at tolerating it


----------



## Princess (Nov 5, 2014)

Like a sailor.


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 5, 2014)

...Freudian slips. >_>


----------



## Radda (Nov 5, 2014)

I occasionally use the b word when a little kid or person annoys me. Otherwise I am as pure as a angel 0


----------



## oath2order (Nov 5, 2014)

Tina said:


> Uhh, a lot. Offspring of a sailor and I grew-up in a navy town. It's kind of in my blood.



You are Scottish that is the primary reason 

**** yeah i do


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 5, 2014)

a lot, but not in front of my parents. i refuse to curse in front of my parents and im not entirely sure why


----------



## M O L K O (Nov 5, 2014)

Nope, Never.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> a lot, but not in front of my parents. i refuse to curse in front of my parents and im not entirely sure why



omg. I still be like 'ugh mom you would not believe what b-word came through today.' Idk why I just can't bring myself up to it :/


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 5, 2014)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> I do it when I hang out with my friends, but other than that, no.



this


----------



## SpectralCat (Nov 5, 2014)

I have a really bad habit of swearing and not realizing it... the other day I was checking out the toys isle in Walmart (mostly for Magic cards, ngl) and saw something I used to like as a kid, turned to my boyfriend and VERY loudly (without realizing it), said "HOLY, **** I USED TO LOVE THAT **** AS A KID"
oops
also, at work before too


----------



## Gabby (Nov 5, 2014)

I swear quite a lot. My dad doesn't really care. I do wish I swore less


----------



## oranje (Nov 5, 2014)

I only swear when I'm telling a story and I mentioned people who were jerks to me/family/friends or I know someone is lying.  Or if I'm shocked or hurt myself by accident.


----------



## Chris (Nov 5, 2014)

oath2order said:


> You are Scottish that is the primary reason
> 
> **** yeah i do



Oh, aye. That too. Us Scots are foul-mouthed for sure.


----------



## effluo (Nov 5, 2014)

Yes.. A lot.. Every other word I think.

Never in front of my parents though..

Everyone else is a potential victim for my swearing..


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Nov 5, 2014)

i cuss almost every sentence unless I'm speaking to an elder or boss.


----------



## Amissapanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Tina said:


> Oh, aye. That too. Us Scots are foul-mouthed for sure.



Sweet. Now I can use my Scottish descent as an excuse, too!

But yeah. I swear a lot, be it online, IRL, etc.


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 5, 2014)

Of course I ****ing do. I love it. But I also know when to watch my language.


----------



## Jake (Nov 5, 2014)

i was torn between _A lot_ and _EVERY F***ING WORD THAT COMES OUT OF ME IS VULGAR_ but then I remembered I censor myself around ppl like grandparents, and friends parents etc so I chose a lot.


----------



## iGotNoiPad (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't do it around any family members but I used to swear a lot around my friends but after one of them pointed it out, I censor myself now but I still swear a lot in my head.


----------



## asuka (Nov 5, 2014)

i don't even realize when i'm doing it anymore tbh


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Nov 5, 2014)

Y'all need to watch your f****** language! Lol


----------



## doveling (Nov 5, 2014)

i never use the word f*** i think its inappropriate
just kidding of course i do, i drop the f word in every sentence basically


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Nov 5, 2014)

I have a big potty mouth. And I swear in two languages sometimes. Mostly English, though.


----------



## Cardbored (Nov 6, 2014)

Do I swear what? You can't ask me to swear if I don't know what I'm swearing about


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 6, 2014)

Once in a blue moon... it's not my thing to say those words... C:


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 6, 2014)

Practically every other word is vulgar, not here though. B)


----------



## Stargazer741 (Nov 6, 2014)

Yes, its a good stress reliever, though I only do it when no one's around, gotta stay polite


----------



## Skyfall (Nov 6, 2014)

All the time.  I wish I can stop.  But sometimes, it just feels better when you are swearing.  Like when you are driving.  "Get the **** out of my way, dumba$$" makes you feel better than just plain get out of the way, lol.

Having said all that, I never swear at people.  I swear to myself (like answering emails) and with friends who are also swearing as venting.  I just would never do that to stranger, like to their face.  I've rarely faced rudeness or a situation where that was warranted.


----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 6, 2014)

I used to but I'm getting to where I feel it's a bit trashy, so I rarely cuss on facebook or in person, unless I'm mad.


----------



## azukitan (Nov 6, 2014)

I swear quite a bit, but I talk in gibberish a whole lot more--particularly around my guinea pigs XD


----------



## Elise (Nov 6, 2014)

I don't swear much online and, when I do swear in one of my facebook statuses, I will hide it from my family. In real life I do sometimes, depending on who I'm with and how passionate/annoyed I am about something. This goes up to a lot when I drink alcohol.


----------



## sylveons (Nov 6, 2014)

i swear a LOT, i just try to refrain from doing it in front of people irl.


----------



## Brackets (Nov 6, 2014)

I do quite a bit
My dad is Irish and swears pretty much in every sentence so I grew up around it


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 6, 2014)

I do all the time when I'm driving, other people stress me out SO MUCH! Even thinking about people not using their indicators and not looking where they're going is making me angry! I don't swear in front of little ones, or in public, but around friends and family I'll use 'mild' cussing I guess. I'd never say anything harsh in front of my family, I'm 29 and I think I'd die of shame if I said F*** in the company of my parents


----------



## Nashiro (Nov 6, 2014)

Yup, my profanity surprises everyone because I'm small and the "goody type". My former teacher followed me on Twitter and he said that he was really surprised at my sailor mouth.


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 6, 2014)

Tina said:


> Uhh, a lot. Daughter of a sailor and I grew-up in a navy town. It's kind of in my blood.



+1.

I grew up in the company of bikers and felons. I know a lot of colorful words.

I really only use about 3 or 4 of them, but I use them a lot offline, whether or not I'm around other people. Two of them are just particularly fun to pair with every other word in the dictionary.

Honestly, I think the only people I _don't_ swear in front of are my grandparents for obvious reasons.
My dad actually "yelled" at me (obviously, jokingly) once for saying "poops and giggles." _"YOU'RE 21-YEARS-OLD, YOU CAN SAY ****S AND GIGGLES."_
Whoa, Dad, calm down. If I'm 21, then you're entering the age group of heart attack territory.

Online, it comes up mostly for jokes. Like, in all-caps-sarcasm.


----------



## Delphine (Nov 6, 2014)

A LOT. Online and offline (because I write online as I would talk offline). Though I of course know how to stay polite in the right circumstances.


----------



## Toeto (Nov 6, 2014)

Yes, but only when I hurt myself with something or when i'm just very angry I swear at myself.


----------



## Eagles_shadow (Nov 6, 2014)

Yes quite a lot, but i usually try to restrict it to casual conversations between friends and family. I don't really curse online unless i'm ranting/venting about stupid stuff.

also when i'm angry, but that just goes without saying.


----------



## kesttang (Nov 6, 2014)

I do swear occasionally in real life for fun lol. I usually don't swear online. I know it's kinda weird.


----------



## MishMeesh (Nov 6, 2014)

I swear quite a bit in casual conversation, which tends to surprise people who don't know me well. Apparently I give a sweet/calm impression at first.   I mostly use "s**t" and variants of "f**k" habitually around friends. I try to tone it down around my parents. I don't use swears to insult people; I definitely don't use slurs. It's pretty much just "f**k" and "s**t" for emphasis. I don't so much swear online unless I'm particularly pissed off. (but I will use shorthand like "omfg" or "jfc" when messaging friends, etc.)


----------



## HeyPatience (Nov 6, 2014)

Ohhhhh yes. I mostly swear around my friends, and on my personal Tumblr though. My parents are still really weary of me swearing around them, even though Im 21, but I think its because Im their child and they dont really want to hear that. 

But other than that I dont swear around other family members, when Im around teachers, or if theres little kids around.


----------



## Manzanas (Nov 6, 2014)

Radda said:


> I occasionally use the b word when a little kid or person annoys me.


Bully? A lot of kids swear nowadays. They swear with the same mouth they use to say "mommy" and kiss their families.

A friend of mine swears a lot, but another doesn't swear at all because, according to him, he left the age and mentality of a 13 year old behind a long time ago.


----------



## Lauren (Nov 6, 2014)

I swear more than I should. I stopped forages then started again heh heh

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tina said:


> Uhh, a lot. Daughter of a sailor and I grew-up in a navy town. It's kind of in my blood.



Tina... YOURE SCOTTISH YOU ALL SWEAR  Hehehehhe sterotypes are fun don't hate me <3333


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

Yes, haha. 

But should be said I'm not over serious when I do it, I'm mostly angry or annoyed. It's not like I mean it towards people so I think it's a bit overreacting from some people sometimes...


----------



## ThomasNLD (Nov 6, 2014)

Yeah, I swear, quite a lot in honesty. I`m a bit of a negative person, so it comes naturally to me. I don`t swear for fun or for social gain (looking cool), thats just stupid. 

But yes, I can`t stop focusing my view on whats wrong in my life/the world, instead of whats right. So thats a problem.

I don`t use really bad swearwords anyways, so its never a true problem. Never heard any complaints. (Maybe they are to scared, haha).


----------



## unravel (Nov 6, 2014)

Absolutely no of course!


----------



## sakurakiki (Nov 6, 2014)

Nope! When I was still in school, people used to try & get me to swear as I never did & still never do. I just don't see the need in swearing when there's an entire vocabulary of words to say instead.


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Nov 6, 2014)

never sweared, like sakurakiki said, there's just no point.


----------



## MC4pros (Nov 6, 2014)

Yes...but I don't swear online that much.


----------



## Megan. (Nov 6, 2014)

I swear a lot offline. I don't really swear online though.


----------



## Chris (Nov 6, 2014)

Lauren said:


> Tina... YOURE SCOTTISH YOU ALL SWEAR  Hehehehhe sterotypes are fun don't hate me <3333



Heheheh, Oath beat you to it!


----------



## Eldin (Nov 6, 2014)

Way too much. Probably because my mother swears like a sailor and that's who I grew up with so hey. If I get really agitated it's worse, just like one long rant of cursing loudly usually.

Online I tone it down a lot.


----------



## Feloreena (Nov 6, 2014)

All the ****ing time. 

Just kidding. But I do swear quite a lot really, probably more than I should.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Nov 6, 2014)

I swear once in a full moon xD


----------



## badcrumbs (Nov 6, 2014)

**** yeah! 
I love sentence enhancers.

Although I make sure it is only in appropriate company.


----------



## sej (Nov 6, 2014)

Nope, only ever in my head (or I whisper)


----------



## Mairen (Nov 6, 2014)

I never picked up the habit. I don't know how my mind remained uncorrupted throughout highschool, but I simply use other words to express my displeasure. I never swear even in my mind.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 6, 2014)

Yes.

Mostly on tumblr though, but any other time..meh.


----------



## Improv (Nov 6, 2014)

Only when I get mad.


----------



## AobaCake (Nov 6, 2014)

Britons 'swear 14 times a day on average'

Raise that to 140 for me and youve got it.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 6, 2014)

Yea, sometimes when there's a heated argument at school, when i'm not at home..or when i'm at home but mum is not here, hanging out with friends or when I'm just angry.. used to swear a lot more like a year ago, but now i rarely talk so i don't swear as much .


----------



## AobaCake (Nov 6, 2014)

AobaCake said:


> Britons 'swear 14 times a day on average'
> 
> Raise that to 140 for me and youve got it.



I use Words like Flip,Sugar,Crap And others when in front of my family.


----------



## SolarInferno (Nov 6, 2014)

Very rarely around people I know, if I swear then you know that you've made me quite angry. I don't really see the need to swear casually, if I need to emphasise what I'm saying I can adjust the tone of my voice. I do swear online slightly more often, again though it's usually if somebody does something to make me angry(usually if someone does or says something really stupid) but then I probably won't ever meet anyone that I talk with online so I care less.


----------



## Gracelia (Nov 6, 2014)

Yes usually


----------



## ThomasNLD (Nov 6, 2014)

LunaMoon Crossing said:


> never sweared, like sakurakiki said, there's just no point.



Actually, I saw a science project in which people got hit with hammers on the fingers, where the person swearing got over the pain faster then the one steering clear of swearing.

Although you could argue being in pain a few seconds/minutes longer still is no real point to speak of. I mean a minute of pain in a lifetime is merely the blink of an eye.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi (Nov 6, 2014)

The only time I really swear is when I am driving and I usually swear a lot when dealing with stupid drivers. I never swear in any other activity though whether it is offline or online.


----------



## Jamborenium (Nov 7, 2014)

no of f***ing course not I am such a polite piece of s**t
no swears coming from my f***ing b**ch mouth


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 7, 2014)

**** no


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 7, 2014)

I swear when I'm alone. Especially when I'm driving and I encounter stupid drivers. 
I don't usually swear when I'm with other people though. And on the rare occasion that I do, everyone stares at me like it's the most horrible thing ever. The people that know me have this preconceived notion of me being super sweet and innocent like.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 7, 2014)

I just never swear at all, on or offline. The worst I say is freakin', which I'm pretty sure doesn't even count xDDD


----------



## Lauren (Nov 7, 2014)

Tina said:


> Heheheh, Oath beat you to it!



I'm better than oath because I live closer 

Ily oath


----------



## Farobi (Nov 7, 2014)

I don't see the point of swearing. I get accustomed hearing it everywhere I go, but I don't say all those bad words habitually.


----------



## dizzy bone (Nov 7, 2014)

I swear more when I talk than when I'm online. I don't even notice when I do it.


----------



## Tessie (Nov 7, 2014)

sometimes. i dont usually say the f word though unless its intense emotion.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Nov 7, 2014)

I swear a lot IRL 
ESPECIALLY when I'm driving cause everyone is a dumba**. 

I _try_ not to swear online because I never know who is what age and if it offends anyone. But it happens.


----------



## cIementine (Nov 7, 2014)

I swear in front of and at my friends but not my parents cause they'll smack my bum and not let me on tumblr for a month no joke


----------



## Ghost Soda (Nov 7, 2014)

I swear when I feel like swearing and it pisses me off when people say that anyone who swears is dumb because of it. [Cos there's nothing ironic about that at all...]


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Nov 7, 2014)

I totally don't swear y u ask *terrible poker post*


----------



## honeymoo (Nov 7, 2014)

hella! but i want to stop.


----------



## EndlessElements (Nov 8, 2014)

pretty much this lol.


----------



## Lassy (Nov 8, 2014)

I used to never swear.
But now I do sometimes when I'm talking with my friends, but I used it only when I'm mad or stuff like that. Like if something creepy happened, like a weird guy stalked us, I would be like "who the **** is this creep???". 
I wouldn't swear ever with my family, because I don't feel it's appropriate.

- - - Post Merge - - -

But I use alternative word like "frick" with my parents!


----------



## EndlessElements (Nov 8, 2014)

aww i quoted someone but it didn't go through so my post looks a bit weird. >_<

yes, i cuss quite a bit, and sometimes i don't even realize when i'm actually doing it, but if someone tells me it makes them uncomfortable (if they're not snooty about it) then i will try my best to watch my mouth, but luckily i have friends that don't really care considering they cuss just as much as i do, if not more.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 8, 2014)

Only if I get really mad.


----------



## epona (Nov 8, 2014)

all the time lol


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 8, 2014)

Way too much.
In my defense, my father used to swear all the time when I lived with him, must've picked it up from him.

What an old *******.


----------



## mochiizou (Nov 8, 2014)

Nope. 

I've never seen the point in doing so.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 8, 2014)

can I just say that I have been in so many close calls about cursing in front of an adult as a kid.

I refuse to curse in front of my parents. but if im with friends then **** yeah let's get this **** started


----------



## Geneve (Nov 8, 2014)

Online, I try not to. Unless its tumblr. Otherwise, I swear like a sailor. Whoops.


----------



## laineybop (Nov 8, 2014)

I curse like a sailor, but I can carry on conversations without a single vulgar utterance. There are times when "meaniehead" & "buttface" just don't work for me. I curse online only on certain forums where it's allowed.  I don't have problem with my son cursing when he's hanging with his friends, but I'd rather he not do it in front of me...


----------



## Pearls (Nov 8, 2014)

I swear sometimes... If I'm really annoyed I'll probably swear. Or when someones trying to annoy my I'll tell them to go **** themselves or something


----------



## n64king (Nov 8, 2014)

A lot but I'm not in the top 1% I shouldn't think. Although I notice when I hang out with certain people in particular it goes crazy. If we see someone, instead of LOOK AT HER/HIM, it's LOOK AT THAT B****. HEY B****!!! Or even if we're trying to calm someone down or console them "b**** it's okay"
But I'm probably one of the top 5 swearers in my family. We're not horribly conservative either if at all...


----------



## Tao (Nov 8, 2014)

Online I barely swear. Dunno why, I just don't. I usually still use 'f***ing' after words like 'very' if I feel that 'very' isn't going to get across how much I like/dislike something on its own.

When I'm with friends, I'll basically be swearing with every sentence.

With family it depends. I let it slip out somewhat regularly with my Mum or Dad because they're pretty laid back about it and they swear themselves. I've never sworn in front of my grandparents and I've never heard them swear.

At work, it depends where I work. In a super formal environment or a customer facing role, I don't. If it's something like a warehouse where everybody there is a 'manly man' then you won't fit in unless your vocabulary consists mostly of vulgarities.


----------



## Alyx (Nov 8, 2014)

I am usually very kind and sweet and don't swear on a regular basis but if you mess with me and make me really upset or something else makes me upset enough I will end up cursing, it's a bad habit but if I don't people seem to think I'm not really angry.


----------



## Coach (Nov 9, 2014)

I swear at my teachers a lot, behind their back. I feel comfortable swearing around only one of my best friends. My other best friend doesn't like swearing, so I don't do it around her. Online I don't swear a lot. I stick my finger up and swear at people I hate when their backs are turned. 

So, overall, I am very cheerful.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 9, 2014)

Quite a few swearers here


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 9, 2014)

Yeah. I never do it to be rude or disrespectful, though.


----------



## Netphlix (Nov 9, 2014)

Yeah. I do it to be rude sometimes and sometimes it just slips, oh well, no one seems to really mind when I use it normal conversations. I use bad words to describe my day, whether it's good or bad, "Man this food is sooo f**king good."


----------



## RiceBunny (Nov 9, 2014)

Sometimes. Someone once said that "Excessive swearing is for people that have a small vocabulary, or have anger management issues". I've found that to be very true. 
I only swear when I'm emotional or trying to express emotion, but lack better words. I try not to do it too often, even though after all they're just words.


----------



## Netphlix (Nov 9, 2014)

RiceBunny said:


> Sometimes. Someone once said that "Excessive swearing is for people that have a small vocabulary, or have anger management issues". I've found that to be very true.



My mom says the same thing about people who swear too much, but in my own opinion, they're just like any other word.


----------



## Cou (Nov 9, 2014)

i try not to but i do sometimes


----------



## meo (Nov 9, 2014)

Once in a blue moon.
It's to each their own but...I personally can't handle people that do it every other word.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 9, 2014)

I do sometimes. I used to not swear but my boyfriend swears a lot so it's rubbed off on me. xD Crap ahha.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 10, 2014)

Only with friends, or when I'm playing games that erm, make me mad .-.
I try not to do it online, especially here.


----------



## xiaonu (Nov 10, 2014)

It depends. In public, never. In private, if I'm angry or enjoying a good rant with a friend, then yes I do and its not bothersome. I don't feel right cussing in front of strangers, family, etc unless its a very close or understanding friend.


----------



## Meijin Kurito (Nov 11, 2014)

most of thetime no only ifI get super annoyed or really panicked


----------



## nekosync (Nov 11, 2014)

Never. I think swearing is crass and impolite so I don't do it.


----------



## Brad (Nov 11, 2014)

**** yes. All the ****ing time.


----------



## ACNiko (Nov 11, 2014)

Beary said:


> I never do offline. Online I do occasionally.



It's the complete opposite for me actually. I swear now and then irl but never online for some reason.

(And if I do, I say wtf and acronyms like that) xD


----------



## Ragdoll (Nov 11, 2014)

Depends on the situation. I never curse when it's not needed, and never in front of my parents.

I do curse a lot online..


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Nov 11, 2014)

ThomasNLD said:


> Actually, I saw a science project in which people got hit with hammers on the fingers, where the person swearing got over the pain faster then the one steering clear of swearing.
> 
> Although you could argue being in pain a few seconds/minutes longer still is no real point to speak of. I mean a minute of pain in a lifetime is merely the blink of an eye.



well, they do say it hurts less when you don't think about it. Their cursing probably took over the fact that it hurt xD


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 12, 2014)

who the **** swears? ****ing children, that's who.


----------



## Nameless fox (Nov 12, 2014)

I'd be lying if I said no.
It depends on the situation and by who, or however many people I'm surrounded by.
Sometimes I'm like "You sit your ass DOWN in that chair, and drink your GODDAMN TEA!!"(?Cid Highwind, Final Fantasy VII) 
That's why I'm pretty much silent around my parents.
It averages around "Usually" for me.


----------



## Minene (Nov 12, 2014)

Online I do it pretty often but irl I just say it in my head.


----------



## RhinoK (Nov 12, 2014)

like all the time

Can someone explain cusses??? Who decided it was forbidden to drop the f-bomb like wtf


----------



## manofico (Nov 12, 2014)

When I feel like it. It's one of those things that just happens or doesn't happen, haha.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Nov 12, 2014)

I love cussing. :'D


----------



## macoman1 (Nov 12, 2014)

I swear sometimes but I rarely find a need for it in most situations.


----------



## Milleram (Nov 12, 2014)

I don't swear (unless you count "crap" as a swear word, lol). It kinda annoys me when I hear other people swearing a lot.


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 22, 2019)

I definitely do a lot offline, I do it less online though because I'm in a lot of communities that have rules against it, and my desire to swear won't stop me from using certain websites.


----------



## cornimer (Jun 22, 2019)

The worst I say is "hell" and "crap". Otherwise I use replacement words (see: "what the freaking kracko?!")


----------



## Soigne (Jun 22, 2019)

all the time. i live in a pretty conservative area & i like the sense of freedom it gives me to know everyone hates it but they can't do anything to stop me.


----------



## peppy villager (Jun 22, 2019)

not on here but elsewhere quite a bit...


----------



## Maiana (Jun 22, 2019)

All the time lmao (although I've toned down a bit)
My dad also cusses in every sentence so maybe I get it from him


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Jun 22, 2019)

I do quite a bit but mostly when i feel the emphasis cannot be replicated by another word, and only around people I know don?t care. I never do online unless im speaking to someone i know personally.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jun 22, 2019)

I used to like 24/7 when I was with some crazy jerks. Now I rarely. I think it's because no need, aha.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 22, 2019)

I'll type like abbreviations of curse words like wth, (never fully type the real bad one), but I only ever really _say_ crap or damn, which I don't consider to be curse words. Irl I don't curse unless it slips out or someone really ticked me off. At that point I don't care how many come out.


----------



## Dim (Jun 22, 2019)

Yes I usually swear to myself when I am annoyed... which is a lot. I don?t do it when I am speaking to another person though.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 22, 2019)

I used to swear way too much a few years ago which may surprise some people. At some point I actually listened to what that kind of speech sounded like, and it was not the impression I wanted to give people. I don't have any problem with swearing, but if half your words happen to be a swear and that is your average sentence, it just sounds plain stupid. Since I don't want to go back into that habit I basically don't swear at all, unless I am particularly annoyed during online gaming.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jun 22, 2019)

It depends on where I am and who I'm talking to. I always consider my audience. At home or out with my husband or friends, yes I will swear quite a bit. At work or around certain family members who don't like it, then I don't. I will swear in public places but not loudly and I try not to swear within the hearing distance of children.

My personal feeling is that they are just words, no better or worse than any other words. But I respect that some people feel differently and I try not to be offensive.


----------



## lars708 (Jun 22, 2019)

I'm not the kind of person who swears to insult people but I do swear a fair bit when I'm fired up about something. Nothing extremely bad ever leaves my mouth but yeah it happens


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 22, 2019)

I barely do. Actually, when I was a very young child, I swore a lot. But that was because I wasn't aware that it was actually bad to say those words. Learning from my mistakes, I refrain from swearing at all, even in moments where I could just let it all out.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 22, 2019)

Irl never out loud. Only when I?m mad.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I swear to myself like a sailor however...


----------



## watercolorwish (Jun 22, 2019)

its gotten so bad my teachers just live with me swearing occasionally in front of them. i swear the most in front of my friends and family though


----------



## Pellie (Jun 22, 2019)

Depends on the situation. Sometimes, I'm able to swear a lot if I'm really angry. I try my best to
hold myself back in that moment as much as I can, but it can happens that I say the "f-word" at 
least a few times because my anger is too big.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 22, 2019)

I never swear IRL, no matter the circumstances, because I think there’s better ways to get your point across if you really want to.

Online though, recently I have sometimes, but it’s never directed at another person and it’s usually meant as a jest or it’s part of a joke, which the other party understands.

I never cursed at all growing up though, even when I became an adult.  I think it’s just a cheap way of trying to express yourself to someone.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jun 22, 2019)

i'm more vulgar than i should be. but it feels really unnatural for me to not swear.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jun 22, 2019)

I feel like I swear a lot but honestly not that often. A lot of people are surprised when I do because somehow I don’t look like I swear??


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jun 22, 2019)

I can control myself depending on the situation. I have certain friends where I try my best not to swear too much or at not at all, however I also have friends who I'm really comfortable with and if I'm being completely honest, I can have the mouth of a sailor sometimes pff ;;


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 22, 2019)

Absolutely.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 22, 2019)

A lot.  Mostly to myself and online though, since my mom would kill me if she heard me swear in the house.


----------



## Autumn_Leaves (Jun 22, 2019)

I don't really swear that much around other people especially my mom and older people.  I only really swear to myself in my head like if I'm really angry about something. Like I'm really angry about a situation right now because some people irl are being total jerks and it's impossible not to swear. So I don't really swear around most people and only to myself. Also I don't swear much because my mom said it didn't suit me and I want to have a good image for her.


----------



## moonbyu (Jun 22, 2019)

when i'm really mad or online.


----------



## jim (Jun 22, 2019)

not much. trying to cut the habit to be honest.

people find it really strange when you don't want to curse for some reason.


----------



## Noctis (Jun 23, 2019)

Every single day. I cannot express myself fully if I don't swear.


----------



## jiny (Jun 23, 2019)

i swear online sometimes its honestly rly rare, offline i NEVER swear


----------



## Hanoumi (Jun 23, 2019)

I do swear quite a lot in my daily life. I used to sound like a drunken sailor but I've been trying to slowly phase it out of my vocabulary. Not only is it not great for the relationships with the people around you but after a while, the words lose all meaning, so you need to go deeper. It's a vicious cycle.


----------



## Liability (Jun 23, 2019)

i only really cuss online. if i do it irl, it's because i'm yelling at a game. i don't do it very often though


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 23, 2019)

On here? Not really. I only swear on here if I'm mad and ranting about something in the What's Bothering You thread. Irl though? All the time lol. Mostly depends who I'm around though. I know some people online and offline who don't like it, so I won't use it around them. In my country swearing is just part of your regular vocabulary for most people, so it's not really offensive at all for me.


----------



## matt (Jun 23, 2019)

I swear a lot when I'm driving


----------



## Onyx (Jun 23, 2019)

I try really hard not to on here cause I know it's a little younger of a demographic. (But I mean.. I started cussing at 13 so..) just makes me feel weird lol, also limit it around most of my family. My mom actually heard me drop the f-bomb though! I was moving a couch and it got suck and I bopped my tooth on it and let it out she was just like "are you okay" xD didn't even flinch about it I was surprised


----------



## Psydye (Jun 23, 2019)

Sometimes I DO ****ing swear!


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 23, 2019)

rarely, i swear more in english than in swedish though and if i'm speaking swedish i will probably still use an english curse word because of Reasons idk


----------



## Darby (Jun 23, 2019)

Yes, cussing is my second language unfortunately, it used to keep me sane but now it’s just an ugly bad habit... “two tears in a bucket, mother ____ it”.


----------



## Hat' (Jun 23, 2019)

**** yes i swear a lot!  When I'm at home I don't because... well idk but my mom educated me that way. But once I'm out I swear a lot, both in french and english. I don't really swear on this site because it's censored and there's not really any occasion to.
But man my twitter is just, one swear AT LEAST per tweet


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 23, 2019)

I used to never swear.
When I met my boyfriend for the very first time, he was shocked
that I would cencor every bad word in a song, when we were
playing karaoke. Like, I would not say a bad word or I would be
somewhat sad about myself for doing so, lol.

Well, nowadays I swear insanely much, it might be because
I became a very aggressive person (idk why honestly and it's annoying).
It's sad when I think about it, but I can't change it, even if 
I try to. It just grew on me to swear. .-.


----------



## MasterM64 (Jun 23, 2019)

I can be very colorful with my speech offline... lol When I am online though, I try to avoid them to keep the content I post more focused unless I am ranting about something.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 23, 2019)

I've been swearing a decent amount lately so I'm trying to put a stop to it. I wanna sound more classy.~


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 23, 2019)

I swear a lot online. I don't do it as much irl because obviously, I have to be careful where I do it. I can't swear in front of my family, for instance, because they'll chew me out, even if I am an adult at this point. If I'm just in my own casual space though, then yeah, I'll swear a lot.


----------



## mintellect (Jun 23, 2019)

i used to be very avidly against swearing at all, but now, how often i do it is unhealthy, both online and in real life. i've let swears slip in front of teachers before. luckily it hasn't landed me into any actual trouble yet, but i should still learn to be more careful.


----------



## Kamzitty (Jun 23, 2019)

I don’t swear in front of family or children, but I do have a colorful vocabulary around close friends and my boyfriend.
If you want to curse there’s nothing wrong with it as long as everyone around you is comfortable. If you don’t, don’t! I don’t think it’s okay to look down on people who do choose to curse because it definitely doesn’t make you sound stupid, it’s just a way to add emphasis to whatever you’re talking about.


----------



## 2kimi2furious (Jun 23, 2019)

I try not to use bad language on TBT, but irl, I swear like a sailor. ^^;


----------



## ams (Jun 23, 2019)

Yes, excessively. I find the profession I'm in is kind of one big profanity party.


----------



## Romaki (Jun 23, 2019)

Yeah, I speak without a filter most of the time, but it's mostly about me cursing and not like hurting others.


----------



## Bosmer (Jun 25, 2019)

If I'm with friends yeah, If I'm with family or at work I try to keep it to a minimum.


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 26, 2019)

you know it man

but I should probably limit my usage, but no words are as versatile as sentence enhancers than swears


----------



## Lemonsky (Jun 26, 2019)

I swear more often outside the internet, though either way I've tried to reduce it. The words just come out easier once you're actually talking out loud.


----------



## SpiritofAce (Jul 17, 2019)

Never. Swearing doesn't bother me, it's part of everday culture, but personally I don't like to swear.


----------



## magicaldonkey (Jul 17, 2019)

i try to minimalize swearing in front of my parents (and a group of friends irl), but mostly i use that vuLgaR language when i’m online talking to a few other friends.


----------



## matt (Jul 17, 2019)

Yes I swear when I inject my medication , and I swear when the traffic is bad on Friday evenings


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 17, 2019)

I do seem to be increasingly frustrating situations recently.


----------



## maple22 (Jul 17, 2019)

When you're as clumsy as I am, can you really help it?


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Jul 17, 2019)

I try to never swear so I oftern replace swear words with another word instead when typing or saying


----------



## Wildtown (Jul 17, 2019)

i try my hardest so once in a blue moon XD


----------



## Romaki (Jul 20, 2019)

I come from a family that doesn't see curse words as something bad, just inappropiate at times, so yeah I swear when I feel like it. That is usually when I'm frustrated and complain about something, which honestly doesn't happen that often.


----------



## chillv (Jul 21, 2019)

I'm a pretty rebel/counter-culture type guy, so my language often is very vulgar. Profanity, sexual expressions, slightly politically correct (but still tactful) jokes/expressions. I will be perfectly honest and say that the language I use here is only to comply with rules. However, go into a private discussion with me, and my tongue will just run wild. I won't be offensive, but I definitely unapologetically can have some very coarse and strong language.


----------



## demoness (Jul 21, 2019)

that's a weird way to flirt, chillv

to be honest, i don't tie slang and cursing to character, it's a little socially inept to read into it either way.  if i curse, i do.  though as an adult, there are situations in the workplace where aggression gets you fired


----------



## Mayor Jack (Jul 22, 2019)

I do swear in my head and say not very nice things about a lot of people in my head but never swear out loud. If I accidentally did one time I think I would be shocked at myself. In my friend group most my friends swear occasionally but not much at all.


----------



## petaltail (Jul 22, 2019)

online, i usually do. offline, i only ever swear when talking to my friends lol, but even then i think i do swear quite a lot


----------



## Todders17 (Jul 22, 2019)

I mostly swear face to face. Gives more emphasis and my point across. What's the point of swearing every five minutes to online strangers when you can calm down and press the delete key? We don't have the delete key on our mouths... but I love to f***ing swear! I'm an adult now, so I can take no bulls***


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jul 23, 2019)

I swore alot back then. But for some reason, I suddenly just snapped and just stopped swearing altogether. Now, I swear every once in a while, but I do my best to use any vulgar words as little as possible.


----------



## Dude.. (Jul 23, 2019)

yeah because its just words, homie.


----------



## mogyay (Jul 23, 2019)

i'm not exactly like swearing every word but some swear words have just kinda become my normal vocab now tbh


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 24, 2019)

I'd say so, but only with friends or whatever.


----------



## Pondo (Jul 24, 2019)

usually, like a sailor
but i'm trying to cut down on it since it makes me feel like trash :^(


----------



## ManzarekMorrison (Jul 26, 2019)

I curse a hell ton, but I try to tone it down here.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 3, 2019)

"EVERY F***ING WORD THAT COMES OUT OF ME IS VULGAR"

OMG this choice made me laugh so hard XXXD


----------



## xhyloh (Aug 4, 2019)

I definitely don't swear online but I do often offline, mostly because I rage easily XD


----------



## glasspandabear (Aug 4, 2019)

I swear like a sailor. It has been very habitual for me. Oops


----------



## Es0teric (Aug 4, 2019)

I do occasionally, usually around close friends/family.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 4, 2019)

depends on if im with babies or not lol
as in i curse around ppl who are chill with it and dont around those who dislike it


----------



## Sophie23 (Aug 7, 2019)

In my thoughts lol


----------



## Sweetley (Aug 10, 2019)

Oh yeah, I do swear sometimes, either in my thoughts or even out loud but then only at home.


----------



## Hanif1807 (Aug 11, 2019)

I never swear online or offline, but sometimes in my thoughts or when certain things that just make me extremely angry


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 11, 2019)

yes. mostly because my school/parents dont punish it.


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 12, 2019)

I swear sometimes but it depends on the situation. I _try_ not to swear around my grandparents for example but with people you know are ok with it, I think it's fine. Also, some words are so tame that I probably wouldn't even consider it swearing unless you're bringing in the heavy artillery. I definitely swear a lot more offline than I do online. I guess it's just easier to take the time and choose your words when you're writing.


----------



## HistoryH22 (Aug 12, 2019)

For better or worse, I swear like a sailor in person.


----------



## Goth (Aug 12, 2019)

I swear because I like love God and I know God would like want me to like use the full vocabulary he made for us so like I  swearing ur actually showing God more respect!!!!!!!


----------



## Cwynne (Aug 12, 2019)

I swear extremely often but pretty much only with people I know well enough to know that they're comfortable with it. I'm really particular about being inclusive and making everyone comfortable so I generally don't swear much online unless I'm in a place where that's the norm if that makes sense lol


----------



## Halloqueen (Aug 21, 2019)

Yes, a lot, though I'm trying to cut down on it. Not always out of anger, but as they referred to them in that one Spongebob episode, as sentence enhancers. Probably won't ever fully stop and don't think I really need to, but it would be nice to bring it down a few notches.


----------



## tumut (Aug 21, 2019)

**** yea


----------



## jacex (Aug 23, 2019)

I swear quite a lot irl. I don't swear on forums or anything, on social media with friends, though, it's the same as irl.


----------



## Antonio (Aug 23, 2019)

My body has been taken control by a drunken sailor who doesn't know the word stop. help ;-;


----------



## HotNotHut (Aug 23, 2019)

I cuss quite a bit but really only use it to emphasize. Though when I rant my inner New England comes out and I cuss every other word in a heavy Boston accent. I think I picked that up from watching hockey and being on the hockey forums too much.


----------



## YunaMoon (Aug 23, 2019)

I voted usually but it?s probably more


----------



## Soot Sprite (Aug 24, 2019)

I don?t think I swear a lot, no more than the usual adult. My mother has the mouth of a sailor and now that my brother is an adult he?s picked it up, it?s weird hearing him curse every other word.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (May 3, 2022)

NOOOOO I NEVER SAY BAD WORDS EVERRR. IT IS VERY WRONG AND YOU SHOULD FIND BETTER WAYS TO EXPRESS ANGER OTHER THAN THAT 
tbh you can live your life however you want! I just hate it when people do around me so I try to ignore it! I have only said a bad word once and it wasnt even on purpose it was because I accidentally said the AC character Butch as something else.....


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 4, 2022)

I'd be lying if I said no
It would be easy to let everything out since my parents don't have a filter but I've tried my hardest not to but I've catch some words slip when I was really ticked off 
In real life I never ever do
Online it's almost never since I never really feel the need to since people don't really ever piss me off anymore


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 4, 2022)

I never swear. I don’t need vulgar language to express my thoughts.


----------



## Croconaw (May 4, 2022)

I sometimes swear, lol. It’s between “sometimes” and “usually” for me.


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 4, 2022)

Honesty is the best policy, right? I don't wanna lie.

I swear *a lot*...


----------



## KittenNoir (May 4, 2022)

Yeah !! You would never guess cause I don't swear online here but in really life.... haha


----------



## Beanz (May 4, 2022)

no, only when im mad and post on the what’s bothering you thread haha. i don’t in real life because i know my parents won’t like it lol


----------



## -Lumi- (May 4, 2022)

I don't swear super often, no. I _can _swear and when i do it usually catches people off guard if they havent heard me do it before because swearing isn't something in my immediate vocabulary. I usually only swear when I'm really upset. I work with little kids and I find it's better to not be used to swearing - that way it won't slip out when I stub my toe, or drop something, or whatever else.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 4, 2022)

how have I never commented in this thread lmaoooo

yes I swear a lot, and no I'm not ashamed of it. I don't swear around my parents or in professional places though, just out of respect (even though my parents swear around me nonstop, been that way as long as I can remember). I do it a lot more when I'm playing video games, not bc I get mad but because it somehow makes my game playing experience even funnier (prob because some of my favorite youtubers are Poofesure and AVGN so I have a _taste_ for it).

it's made even better by the fact that, on the surface, I really don't look like the kind of person who would talk like that. to this day if I actually see myself saying a swear then it still surprises me


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 4, 2022)

Usually whenever I play a game that is hard and then when I keep dying over and over it causes me to swear. I have to do it quietly so that my parents don't hear me.


----------



## moo_nieu (May 4, 2022)

yeah haha i voted usually. gotta make use of those sentence enhancers


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 4, 2022)

I voted a lot, because I swear a lot and I mean A LOT  I watch what I say around strangers and people who are sensitive to that type of thing in general but the more comfortable I am with someone the more no-no words tend to slip out of my mouth. Swear words are just built in my natural speaking vocabulary. It gets especially bad when I'm annoyed/frustrated. It doesn't matter whether it's online or face-to-face, I voice swear words with no shame.

To me, ***** can be both a playful name or filled with displeasure towards someone I straight up don't like, and if I don't like them I'll make sure they know it. I refer to friends and women as *****es but if you're a nasty individual, well you're just a ***** lol

It surprises people IRL when I swear around them because I'm usually introverted and they don't expect it. I've had friends in school and coworkers say they like that side of me more haha


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 4, 2022)

Sometimes, it's usually an F-bomb or me calling my brother an A-hole, but I'm trying my best to not swear because I do not want it turning into a habit. It really doesn't help when I binge-watch Poofesure, though.

I've just accepted that people will swear no matter what, so I don't let it bother me anymore. I do not have anything against it, you can swear if you want. Heck, it's good when you're angry and you just need to let it out. But I personally do not want to, because I feel that it's not really _me_.

And I have successfully implemented the words 'heck', 'frick', 'shoot', and 'darn' into my vocabulary lol.


----------



## oddbear (May 4, 2022)

i never swear
for some reason it’s just more satisfying to say random things like p l a t y p u s e s


----------



## Neb (May 4, 2022)

I’ve developed a habit for cursing in real life. If I’m particularly irritated or angry I’ll let one slip. I don’t do it online unless I’m quoting someone though. Cursing just looks weird on text to me.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 4, 2022)

"Do you swear?"
"Yes."
"Well, you shouldn't! It's not nice."

(I figured that it would fit with this thread, lol)


----------



## pottercrossing (May 4, 2022)

I actually just swore two seconds ago lol

yeah, that happens like 50-80 times per day


----------



## King koopa (May 4, 2022)

Sometimes, it depends on the mood I'm in. It's usually minor swears though, and once in a blue moon an F-bomb.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 4, 2022)

I didn't swear when I was a kid. But now it's somewhere between "Usually" and "A lot"!


----------



## amemome (May 4, 2022)

As a youngster, I really thought I would never utter a swear word ever. And then I started getting bullied, and realized that one of the ways I could feel some sort of power over my bullies without actually hitting anyone was if I started cussing like a sailor.

So now I'm a timid and introverted person who will swear madly left and right.


----------



## Firesquids (May 4, 2022)

I swear a lot, practically in every sentence. Usually as a modifier or an exclamation.
I try not to curse around children or people who don't like it but tbh I tend to be uncomfortable around those who are sensitive to cursing as it makes me feel like they're uptight or judgemental. I like people who curse casually because I feel like they tend to be down to Earth and don't take themselves too seriously.


----------



## tiffanistarr (May 4, 2022)

lmao i got an infraction point for explaining how cringe it is when my colleagues say certain swear words lmfaooooooo resetti please get over it


----------



## Merielle (May 5, 2022)

I swear pretty frequently/casually in-person (though I do try to reign it in around people who are bothered by it/children/etc.), but I only curse rarely online, and typically only lightly when I do.  I feel like curse words can come across a lot stronger in text than I usually mean them.


----------



## Franny (May 5, 2022)

yeah i swear a lot, but i try not to on social media/forums like this one since someone might get upset or it'll break rules somewhere.


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura (May 5, 2022)

Yes I do especially when I am mad cause it just slips out really fast.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (May 5, 2022)

**** yeah I do. I do control my swearing and pick my spots where to do it, though sometimes I may lose control depending on the emotional situation and/or if I'm in pain. Usually it boils down to me swearing when I'm alone, sometimes when watching hockey in person or if I'm posting somewhere on the internet where it's okay to do so, but I won't swear in public, at work, around most people IRL or when posting somewhere on the internet where it's less acceptable to swear (like here, even if the words do get censored).


----------



## nyx~ (May 6, 2022)

I don't swear often at all irl, but when I do it's usually a joke. I tend to do it moreso online since I feel more comfortable, but again it's mainly as a joke or when I'm super annoyed or upset about something.


----------



## xara (May 10, 2022)

all the time. my parents never censored their language around me and swore quite often, so i picked up on it rather quickly. i started off quietly swearing to myself in my room for a few years so that i wouldn’t get in trouble, but when my parents and i moved away from my grandmother, they gave me permission to start swearing around them. they weren’t comfortable with me saying the f or c words, but the others were fine. i never really listened, though — i barely use the c word, but the f word and i are... well acquainted lmao. i don’t just swear whenever i’m angry, excited, etc; i do it casually, and without thinking, because i’ve been doing it so long that i don’t remember that it’s sometimes seen as inappropriate or confrontational or something. i don’t mind my mouth much when i’m around my friends or family, but because i don’t wanna give anyone the wrong idea, i don’t do it in public settings or around people i don’t know very well/just met. i also don’t really do it on here, because i don’t wanna get an infraction lmao.


----------



## swiftieaddy13 (Jan 2, 2023)

tiffanistarr said:


> lmao i got an infraction point for explaining how cringe it is when my colleagues say certain swear words lmfaooooooo resetti please get over it


i just got one for talking about nookazon


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jan 2, 2023)

Sometimes. But I think it is mostly because I don't see the problem with it unless you are attacking someone.  Some people really don't like that but, I am also tired that so many people sugar coat so many things in my lifetime. There is literally no difference between oh no, oh nuts, oh rats, oh clams, oh crap, or oh fudge vs oh **i* or oh *U**. It is the SAME exact thing but there are people who seem to think there is? I guess I don't grasp that if there really is. Or how some countries find Da*** a bad word and other countries don't see it a problem at all.
_I also find a huge problem with people considering body parts as bad words. Especially if one gender is listed as bad and the other is listed as just fine. That drives me up a wall. (not talking about slang)_


----------



## Foreverfox (Jan 2, 2023)

I used to swear a ton, but since having Nicholas, I don’t really swear much. The only times I do are if it’s causally in text with friends, or if I’m REALLY mad or upset about something and Nicholas is in bed. Other than that, I’ve found very “mom-esque” replacements for swearing, probably the most common being, “good christmas”. My stepdaughter thinks it’s hilarious and says, “Next you’ll be saying, ‘good easter’ and ‘good Halloween’”. It’s pretty funny lol


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 2, 2023)

depends, online i swear CONSTANTLY bc i just got used to doing it, irl i don't swear as much bc my family is strict and don't like swearing. ill swear if im by myself tho, usually if something bad happens. usually refrain from swearing on this website now tho bc dont wanna make people uncomfortable and stuff


----------



## Bluebellie (Jan 2, 2023)

I don’t. I just find it vulgar. It’s not me. I prefer to express myself without using foul words.


----------



## Clock (Jan 2, 2023)

Online? Nope, I don't like typing swear words 
In public? Not at all


----------



## Belle T (Jan 3, 2023)

This is how I imagine most people who only know me in public situations would probably react to my private communications.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 3, 2023)

ali.di.magix said:


> On here? Not really. I only swear on here if I'm mad and ranting about something in the What's Bothering You thread. Irl though? All the time lol. Mostly depends who I'm around though. I know some people online and offline who don't like it, so I won't use it around them. In my country swearing is just part of your regular vocabulary for most people, so it's not really offensive at all for me.


Still true, but I think my swearing irl is now worse lol. Especially in the workplace as it's a very casual atmosphere.


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 3, 2023)

I voted here a long time ago but never commented on it.

I rarely swear in front of others in real life; I get reactions of utter shock whenever I do. 

The 'sometimes' is really for whenever I'm alone or online (even though this is now once blue moon).


----------



## spicedb (Jan 3, 2023)

Offline never. Only to close friends when I’m online, but even then I probably swear the least compared to the others in my circle lol


----------



## Seastar (Jan 3, 2023)

Only in my mind. It's really weird. I refuse to do it out loud or through text and consider it to not be part of my personality, but I do it in my head? Doesn't make sense.


----------



## Asarena (Jan 3, 2023)

I swear very rarely. There's not really any reason why I don't swear often. It's just that swear words aren't the first words that come to my mind when I'm speaking. I'm not opposed to swearing, it's just not something that tends to comes to me naturally I guess


----------

